# Dosko Chippers?? - Anyone know anything about them??



## Westcoast (Jun 13, 2006)

Been looking for a 6" chipper or something similar thats lightweight to haul with my 1ton and came across Dosko. They have what they call a 9" and it seems like a decent machine yet no one I've talked to knows anything about them and the dealer hasnt sold one for years - they pushed the Bandits. I'm hoping someone will have used one or know someone that has??????


----------



## Log hog (Jun 13, 2006)

*Dosko.*

I had a Dosko stump grinder once. 11 horse push behind unit, not bad, but a hell of a lot of work to run. I never heard of there chippers. If you want a new or used chipper you should look on line at www.treetrader.com they have a ton of stuff to look at,new and used, both private and business. Also go to a rental company, they can and will sell chippers and other tree related stuff at good prices. An example would be United Rentals I have bought a chipper, dump trailer, and now another towable boom and and a newer chipper. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Plyscamp (Jun 19, 2006)

Dosko is manufactured by Doskosill Manufacturing in San Bernadino, California. They manufactured the Promark Equipment for Promark until the product line was sold to Ariens. Ariens in turn sold the Stump Grinder line to Rayco.

DOSKO has a very solid reputation in Southern California. The only negative I have heard on the 9" Chipper is the hieght of the feed table is to high and creates more work for the operator.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Plyscamp (Jun 25, 2006)

Dosko is produced by Doskosil Mnfg. in San Bernidino, California. They produced the Promark units for Promark prior to the sale to Ariens. Ariens in turn sold the stump grinders to Rayco. 

The only negative I have heard on the 9" Chipper is the feed table is to high and creates additional effort for the operator in loading material to the chipper.


----------

